# Sealant to use with Hardiplank siding



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wasn't this caulked when it was first installed? Are there gaps now that should be sealed? I'm not familiar with the caulking mentioned, but whatever caulk you use, it should stay flexible and be paintable.
Ron


----------



## JPGO (Jul 12, 2010)

Oddly, They were not sealed when installed.
So my question is would it be okay to seal with Sonolastic TX 1?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’ve never seen or used TX 1 but from what I just read on the product it’s a polyurethane caulking. Vulkem and Quad are also polyurethane caulking’s and are both readily available off the shelf in any lumber, hardware, or big box store in Oregon. Both have served me just fine.

West of the Cascades, always Poly and never Silicone.


----------



## JPGO (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for this information.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

"West of the Cascades, always Poly and never Silicone."
Why is that?
Ron


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i wonder if that hardi was flash installed. if flashing was used behind the plank it could explain why you have no caulk


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> "West of the Cascades, always Poly and never Silicone."
> Why is that?
> Ron


Silicone just doesn't stick in wet environments.

A couple of years and you can grab that bead and easily pull it out. You can’t do that with poly.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Few years ago, Hardie said no caulking at butts around here..... now: 

For best results use an Elastomeric Joint Sealant complying
with ASTM C920 Grade NS, Class 25 or higher or a Latex
Joint Sealant complying with ASTM C834. Caulking/Sealant
must be applied in accordance with the caulking/sealant
manufacturer’s written instructions or ASTM C1193.
From: http://www.jameshardie.com/pdf/install/hardieplank-hz10.pdf


Be safe, Gary


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

Im a big fan of the Quad, it gets messy on the fingers and requires minieral spirits to clean as it is a poly, but paints over well and flexes well in our winter/summer seasons. I tried DAP acrylic on my first door project and by next year was peeling it off by hand.


----------



## JPGO (Jul 12, 2010)

*Repaint my Hardiplank siding*

What type of paint to repaint my Hardieplank siding.
I am told "not" to use oil base paint.
That leaves me with exterior Acrylic paint.
Is this the same as Latex paint?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

kwikfishron said:


> Silicone just doesn't stick in wet environments.
> 
> A couple of years and you can grab that bead and easily pull it out. You can’t do that with poly.


I have never had trouble with silicone peeling off when it was applied under the proper conditions....the problem for me in this application is that silicone is not paintable. We use urethane to caulk all Hardi and Azek work, the stuff is tenacious. This is what they use to caulk vinyl replacement windows in place, so it is readily available at our local supplier, and I feel a higher quality product than the typical big box urethanes.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

JPGO said:


> What type of paint to repaint my Hardieplank siding.
> I am told "not" to use oil base paint.
> That leaves me with exterior Acrylic paint.
> Is this the same as Latex paint?


Generically speaking latex refers to a product that uses water instead of a solvent as the carrier. Acrylic is the additive that makes or breaks the quality of the paint. Use a quality brand like Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore, but if you decide on another brand, look for the words "100% acrylic" on the label.


----------

